# بشرى :: دورة في تصميم دراسة الجدوى للمشروع على شكل دروس متتابعة ...



## مهندس المحبة (5 سبتمبر 2010)

* الدرس الأول*​تعريف دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية :
تعرف دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية بأنها أسلوب علمي لتقدير احتمالات نجاح فكرة استثمارية قبل التنفيذ الفعلي، و ذلك في ضوء قدرة المشروع أو الفكرة الاستثمارية على تحقيق أهداف معينة للمستثمر، و بالتالي فإن دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية تُعد أداة عملية تُجنب المشروع المخاطر و تحمل الخسائر ، حيث يسبق الدراسة اتخاذ أي قرار استثماري كما تسبق الدراسة عمليات التشغيل.وعليه فدراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية هي الوسيلة التي يتم بناء عليها اتخاذ قرار الاستثمار المناسب الذي يحقق الأهداف المنشودة.
تتمثل دراسة الجدوى في مجموعة من الدراسات التي تسعى لتحديد مدى صلاحية مشروع استثماري ما أو مجموعة من المشروعات الاستثمارية من جوانب عدة : سوقية ـ فنية ـ مالية ـ تمويلية ـ اقتصادية و اجتماعية، و ذلك تمهيداً لاختيار تلك المشروعات التي تحقق أعلى منفعة صافية ممكنة، إضافة إلى عدد آخر من الأهداف .. و هكذا فإن دراسة الجدوى تسعى لتحديد مدى صلاحية مشروع استثماري ما أو مجموعة من المشروعات الاستثمارية المقترحة تمهيداً لاتخاذ قرار بشأن قبول أو رفض الاستثمار فيها، إضافة للتوصل إلى إجابات محددة عن نواح عدة تتعلق بالمشروع المتوقع إقامته أهمها :
أ . وجود سوق كافية لاستيعاب إنتاج المشروع المقترح طوال سنوات عمره الاقتصادي
ب . إمكانية تنفيذ المشروع من الناحية الفنية (توافر عناصر الإنتاج الأساسية اللازمة و تشغيل المشروع طوال عمره الاقتصادي)
ج . توافر الموارد المالية اللازمة لتمويل المشروع طوال عمره الاقتصادي
د . ربحية المشروع من وجهة النظر الخاصة (من وجهة نظر صاحب المشروع) عند استخدام الأسعار السوقية في التقويم بغض النظر عن اعتبارات اجتماعية أخرى.
هـ . ربحية المشروع من وجهة النظر الاقتصادية عند استخدام السعار الاقتصادية التي تعكس التكلفة الحقيقية و المنفعة الحقيقية بدلاً من الأسعار السوقية التي لا تعكسها.
و . ربحية المشروع من وجهة النظر الاجتماعية أي إذا أخذت الوفورات أو النقائص الخارجية للمشروع التي تتعلق بباقي أفراد المجتمع.
 
ملاحظة : دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية عمل يتطلب جهود متخصصين اقتصاديين لدراسة الجوانب التسويقية و المالية و الاقتصادية إلى جانب متخصصين فنيين في نوعية الإنتاج لدراسة الآلات و المعدات المطلوبة و المواد الخام المستخدمة و مصادرها، و كميات و أنواع الطاقة المطلوبة ثم تحديد شكل الاستثمار النهائي و تعبئته و تغليفه و تجهيزه للتسويق.


 أهمية دراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية :
1. تعتبر دراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية من أهم الأدوات التي يستعين بها متخذ القرار الاقتصادي , على مستوى المشروع الخاص و على المستوى القومي.
2 . المساعدة في الوصول إلى أفضل تخصيص ممكن للموارد الاقتصادية التي تتصف بالندرة النسبية، و لهذا فإن دراسات الجدوى لها أهمية قصوى في الدول النامية، حيث الموارد محدودة مما يتطلب تحديد أولويات للمشروعات التي تفيد الاقتصاد القومي.
3. توضح دراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية العوائد المتوقعة مقارنة بالتكاليف المتوقعة من الاستثمار طوال عمر المشروع الافتراضي.
4 . يتوقف قرار مؤسسات التمويل فيما يتعلق بمنح الائتمان على دراسات الجدوى المقدمة لها ، و كذلك تعتمد مؤسسات التمويل الدولية على دراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية عند منح مساعداتها لإقامة مشروعات التنمية الإقليمية في الدول النامية.
5 . تعرض دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية منظومة كاملة عن بيانات المشروع و تحليلها بصورة تساعد المستثمر على اتخاذ القرار الاستثماري المناسب.
6 . توضح دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية الطريقة المثلى للتشغيل في ضوء الاستثمارات و السوق.
7 . تضع دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية خطة أو برنامجاً لتنفيذ المشروع و تحدد أسلوب إدارة المشروع، وتحقيق التفاعل بين عناصر التشغيل و التمويل و التسويق.
8 . توضح دراسة الجدوى الاستثمارات المطلوبة للمشروع ، كذلك العائد الاستثماري الذي يمكن أن يحققه المشروع في ظل فرص مدروسة تحدد بشكل كبير درجة المخاطرة في الاستثمار.
9 . تساعد دراسات الجدوى في الوصول إلى قرار بشأن الاستثمار أو عدمه، حيث يتطلب الأمر كماً من المعلومات و البيانات و أسلوباً علمياً للتعامل معها و تحليلها.
10 . التفكير في طرق و بدائل مختلفة، و مقارنة المشروعات و تبني الأمثل من حيث طاقة الإنتاج و الوسائل التقنية و نوعية العمالة .
11 . تمن الدراسة المالية من معرفة العوائد المتوقعة و الفترة الزمنية التي يمكن أن يسترد فيها المشروع رأس المال المستثمر.
12 . تساعد الدراسة في وضع الخطط و البرامج الخاصة بمراحل الإعداد والتنفيذ و المتابعة، كما تساعد أيضاً في إعداد برامج توفير المعدات و الآلات و المباني و العمالة و التدريب و تخطيط الإنتاج.
13 . يعتبر توفير الموارد المالية من أهم المسائل لضمان قيام و نجاح المشروع، و تساعد الدراسة المستثمر في معرفة احتياجات المشروع من الموارد المالية و توقيتها.
14 . درجة الدقة في دراسة الجدوى تمكن من الاعتماد عليها في فرص نجاح المشروع.
15 . تشمل الدراسة التعرف على مقدرة المشروع على تحمل نتائج أي متغيرات أو تقلبات في الافتراضات (اختبارات الحساسية)
16 . تساعد دراسة الجدوى على التعرف على المتغيرات الاقتصادية و السياسية و القانونية المتوقع حدوثها خلال عمر المشروع الافتراضي.
17 . تجعل دراسة الجدوى عملية اتخاذ القرارات الاستثمارية عملية متكاملة الأبعاد و تأخذ في الاعتبار جميع العوامل التي يمكن أن تؤثر على أداء المشروع، مما يجعل حساب المخاطر المتوقعة عملية دقيقة و بأقل درجة ممكنة من عدم التأكد. 

أرجو أن لاتنسوني من خالص الدعاء ....


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الدرس الثاني​
دراسة الجدوى المبدئية :
هي عبارة عن استطلاع أولي الهدف منه هو التأكد من عدم وجود مشاكل جوهرية تعوق تنفيذ المشروع الاستثماري. 
ودراسة الجدوى المبدئية أو الدراسة السابقة للجدوى لا تتطلب الفحص الدقيق والتفصيلي كما هو الحال في دراسات الجدوى المفصلة الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى عدم تحمل من يقوم بها نفقات كبيرة. وتتجه الدراسة المبدئية للجدوى إلى توضيح المعلومات التالية أو بعضها: 
1 . مدى الحاجة إلى منتجات المشروع، وهذا يتطلب وصف السوق بمعنى تقدير الاستهلاك الحالي واتجاهاته والأسعار السائدة، وأذواق المستهلكين…الخ. 
2 . مدى توافر عوامل الإنتاج الأساسية، وهذا يتطلب دراسة للخامات التي سيحتاجها المشروع من حيث مدى توافرها باستمرار وجودتها. كذلك العمالة التي سيعتمد عليها المشروع من حيث مدى كفاءتها ومستويات الأجور…الخ. 
3 . تحديد المرحلة أو المراحل التي تحتاج إلى تركيز خاص في الدراسة التفصيلية (السوق- الإنتاج- التمويل…الخ). 
4 . تقدير حجم الاستثمار المطلوب وتكلفة التشغيل. 
5 . تقدير الأرباح الصافية المتوقعة من المشروع. 
6 . ملخص للمشاكل التي يمكن أن تواجه المشروع، وأنواع المخاطر التي يمكن أن تترتب على إقامته. وهذا يتطلب دراسة البيئة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والسياسية التي سينشأ فيها المشروع. 
7 . تقدير التكاليف للدارسة التفصيلية لجدوى المشروع.
 
و عليه فدراسة الجدوى المبدئية ما هي إلا دراسة استكشافية للأفكار الاستثمارية يتم الاعتماد على نتائجها في تقرير القيام بدراسة الجدوى التفصيلية أو التوقف عند هذا الحد من الدراسة لبعض الفرص الاستثمارية.

مصادر أفكار المشروعات : 
إن مصادر أفكار المشروعات (الأفكار الاستثمارية) متعددة الاتجاهات و تختلف من بلد لآخر و من نشاط لآخر في نفس البلد، و من تلك المصادر :
1 . دراسة بيانات الاستيراد مقارنة مع الإنتاج المحلي مع مراعاة إعادة الصادر تعطي مؤشراً لفجوة الطلب علي السلعة المعينة محلياً.
2 . دراسة جانب العرض حيث يمثل توفر بعض الموارد محلياً بتكلفة مناسبة مؤشراً لفرص استثمارية لاستغلال هذه الموارد كما يمكن أن تكون سلعة للتصدير مع دراسة الأسواق الخارجية.
3 . دراسة بعض الظواهر مثل وجود ازدحام في أماكن بيع بعض المنتجات.
4 . دراسة علاقات الترابط بين المدخلات و المخرجات (الترابط) لصناعة معينة. نموذج صناعة النسيج خام ـ حلج ـ غزل ـ نسيج ـ ملابس فيمكن أن تكون الفرصة الاستثمارية في أي مرحلة من مراحل تلك الصناعة.
5 . زيارة المعارض و التعرف على المنتجات و الأفكار الجديدة
6 . بعض الجهات المختصة حكومية أو خاصة تقدم دراسات مبدئية و تروج لبعض الفرص الاستثمارية (مروج الاستثمار Investment Promoter) 

مصادر بيانات الدراسة : مصادر البيانات والمعلومات لدراسة الجدوى هي :

المصدر غير الميداني للمعلومات ::

1 . المعلومات والبحوث السابقة 
2 . تقارير مندوبي البيع و الموزعين 
3 . البيانات و الإحصاءات الرسمية
4 . المصادر الأولية (أو الميدانية) للبيانات

1 . المعلومات والبحوث السابقة
ومن أمثلة هذه المعلومات والبحوث: 
 البيانات والمعلومات والدراسات التي تنشرها دور الصحف, ووكالات الإعلان وأجهزة البحوث في محطات التليفزيون والإذاعة. 
	البيانات والمعلومات والدراسات التي تنشرها الاتحادات الصناعية والغرف التجارية. 
	البيانات والمعلومات والدراسات التي تنشرها البنوك التجارية والصناعية والزراعية والبنك المركزي. 
	البيانات والمعلومات والدراسات التي تنشرها الجامعات والمعاهد العلمية. 
	البيانات والمعلومات والدراسات التي تنشرها مراكز الأبحاث المختلفة. 
	البيانات والمعلومات والدراسات التي ينشرها بعض الباحثين الأهليين. 
	البيانات والمقالات والدراسات المنشورة في المراجع العلمية والدوريات أو النشرات الخاصة والعامة والمجلات العلمية والمتخصصة. ​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الدرس الثالث​
تقارير مندوبي البيع و الموزعين :​
وهي التقارير التي يعدها مندوبي البيع والموزعين والوسطاء وهي تعتبر عظيمة النفع وبشكل مستمر حيث تشتمل على البيانات والمعلومات التالية:​
1 . مدى رضا العملاء عن السلعة وآرائهم واقتراحاتهم. 
2 . ملاحظات ما عرضت عليهم السلعة سواء قاموا بشرائها أما لا، وأسباب ذلك. 
3 . مدى رضا من بيعت لهم السلعة خصوصاً من ناحية شروط البيع وأسلوب ونظام التعامل ورأيهم واقتراحاتهم. 
4 . مدى رضا من بيعت لهم السلعة من ناحية مدى منافسة السلع البديلة وشروط بيعها ورأيهم فيها إذا كانوا يستهلكونها وأسباب ذلك. 
5 . موقف السلع البديلة والمنافسة في السوق أو المنطقة المستهدفة لبيع المنتج النهائي ونواحي القوة أو الضعف فيها. 
6 . سياسات التسعير والمشروعات المستقبلية للمنافسين. 
7 . السلع الجديدة التي تظهر في المنطقة المستهدفة لبيع المنتج النهائي وموقفها وشروط بيعها. 
8 . طرق عرض السلعة التي يبيعها ومقارنتها بالسلع البديلة والمنافسة. 
9 . طرق الإعلان عن السلع بالنسبة لهذا المشروع وبالنسبة للمشروعات المنافسة. 
10 . تطور المبيعات وكل البيانات والمعلومات التفصيلية والتي تفيد في سهولة توفير البيانات السابق الإشارة إليها في الدفاتر والسجلات الرئيسية بالمنشأة. 
11 . شكاوي العملاء المتكررة. 
12 . تكاليف العمليات التسويقية. 
13 . البيانات الخاصة بالعملاء ونظام التحصيل منهم.​
 البيانات و الإحصاءات الرسمية

ويتمثل هذا المصدر في ما تنشره الهيئات والمؤسسات الاقتصادية والصناعية والتجارية والزراعية وأجهزة الإحصاء والمصالح أو الأجهزة الحكومية الأخرى، مثل تعداد السكان وتصنيفهم وتوزيعهم حسب الموقع الجغرافي وحسب السن والمهنة والجنس والجنسية والمستوى التعليمي والدخل والإنفاق (ميزانية الأسرة)… وغيرها من البيانات. 

المصادر الأولية (أو الميدانية) للبيانات​
تعتمد البحوث الميدانية أساساً على المصادر الأولية للبيانات أي المصادر الميدانية، الطبيعية أو الفعلية للبيانات والمعلومات، وذلك من خلال استخدام الطرق الإحصائية لتصميم العينات والمعاينة وتصميم استبيان يوجهه لأفراد العينة المختارة ثم تحليل تلك البيانات، وعادة ما يتم استخدام أسلوب العينات العشوائية في مثل تلك الحالات.
​
وسوف تكمل الدروس لاحقا أنتظروا التكملة ....


----------

